# Iraq: The Real Story



## nsmedicman (30 Oct 2006)

A short video story by Glenn Beck.....sould be watched....whether you like him or not.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwDE0K7VXns


----------



## wannabe SF member (1 Nov 2006)

This is seriously a piece of propaganda crap for oblivious low class white trash americans.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Nov 2006)

Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> This is seriously a piece of propaganda crap for oblivious low class white trash americans.



Welcome to the warning system.  Irregardless of the situation on the ground, a 14-year old laying out a comment like this on those who would support the positive actions by American efforts in Iraq is uncalled for.  I know you've already been warned via PM, so now you're here.

Another comment like that and you're gone.


----------



## paracowboy (1 Nov 2006)

Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> This is seriously a piece of propaganda crap for oblivious low class white trash americans.


furthermore, such reprehensible, derogatory comments on ANY nationality, race, gender, etc, will result in insta-ban. "American" is not an epithet, and in any case, it is capitalized.


----------



## Red 6 (1 Nov 2006)

I retired in May of '01 so I haven't been over to the Gulf during the current war. I was over there in Desert Storm, in '99 for a CPX and a short tour in 2000 for six months. I have many friends who are still serving and I stay in touch with quite a few. A regular theme I hear is the lack of news coverage on all the good things that are happening there. Those "low class white trash americans" are the folks who pay taxes down here. 

Now, I have mixed feeling about the war in Iraq. But here's the bottom line: we have to win. There is no other option.

There is a propaganda war happening every day in our TV's. So far from what I see, the enemy is winning. We need to be clear here. This isn't about some video clip on You Tube. It's about how the war is getting streamed into homes all over the world. There's an old newspaper saying; "If it bleeds, it leads." The nightly news has a set agenda and their goal is not (as most folks think) to make the most fair and balanced news. It's to make money.

At this point, it doesn't matter anymore why we're in Iraq. It has become the primary battleground. The stage for the next couple of decades is going to be set in Iraq. I voted for Al Gore in the 2000 election and John Kerry in 2004, so I'm not in love with our current administration. I also consider myself to be an intelligent observer of world affairs. This is no longer about WMDs, Saddam Husseim, or any of that stuff. It's about who's going to control the oil, whether an energized Iran will have nuclear weapons and the ability to employ them and stuff like that.  

There are a lot of folks in America who are proud of their working class roots. As matter of fact, quite a few died in our wars, some in Iraq and Afghanistan. Some call them "low class white trash americans" Others call them "American citizens" and "taxpayers."


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Nov 2006)

It's good that some positive outcomes are drawing out of the war, even though that is the whole idea behind it. It's good to see.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Nov 2006)

The New York Times today revealed more classified information, this time revealing that Saddam was within a year of nuclear weapons !

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/03/world/middleeast/03documents.html?ei=5065&en=9b92b000e0a064e6&ex=1163134800&partner=MYWAY&pagewanted=print


----------



## spud (3 Nov 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> As matter of fact, quite a few died in our wars, some in Iraq and Afghanistan. Some call them "low class white trash americans"  Others call them "American citizens" and "taxpayers."



I served almost five years side by side with Americans, including two years living with them in the U.S. As well as calling them "citizens" and "taxpayers", I still call most of these people "friends".   

potato


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Nov 2006)

> ....Among the dozens of documents in English were Iraqi reports written in the 1990s and in 2002 for United Nations inspectors in charge of making sure Iraq had abandoned its unconventional arms programs after the Persian Gulf war. Experts say that at the time, Mr. Hussein’s scientists were on the verge of building an atom bomb, as little as a year away.
> 
> European diplomats said this week that some of those nuclear documents on the Web site were identical to the ones presented to the United Nations Security Council in late 2002, as America got ready to invade Iraq. But unlike those on the Web site, the papers given to the Security Council had been extensively edited, to remove sensitive information on unconventional arms.
> 
> ...



OK, so the Euros admit that they saw the documents that said that Saddam was a year away from a nuclear device.  El Baradei seems to be saying that he edited them for public consumption.  And these people said that there was no threat and that the US had not produced proof of a threat....................... A Pox on them all.

And the NYT somehow thinks its Bush's fault because he released information that if he hadn't released it they would be hounding him to release it.....


----------

